# What time is it?



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

That's right--it's time to start planning the annual fish fry!!! So let's start the conversation about picking a date. I'm thinking something towards the end of March or April.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Duke, I am excited that you want to host it again!
It is bound to be a lot of work, but it is fun too!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Duke, you ol' sneaky Crappie fisherman, you, think I'll try to make this one... been a while!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good deal, I was hoping Duke would offer to host one soon.
I kept enough of the finest of the deep water blue cat fish, processed just right with that in mind. I would catch one that was perfect, 14 to 17 pounds, and just not be able to throw it back! LOL!

So I would keep the possible FF in mind, and chunk them in the box to clean.
So when ever y'all want to have it, I have it the fish.
Unless Pet Spoon wants to _share_ some of her crappie,...


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet We are all in. I was just talking (recruiting) with ducktracker to help with the cooking this year. 
My vote is for April 1st that way Sunbeam can pull off another epic prank and get everyone. Lol
Looking forward to seeing everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

April 15 or 22 looks good. Y'all can have all the crappie I have, which is a little thin at the moment. Haven't been fishing muchðŸ˜ª


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

22nd is better for me, as the 15th is my birthday and I might be out of town.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't care which day, but 15th is Easter weekend and some may have plans for whole weekend. Also it's the last weekend before taxes due, which may be a big deal for some.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That is so funny, Lx22f/c was just talking about it. I've got to make this one. Y'all pick date and I will be there to help Robert out. Maybe lil Mac can show.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking forward to it and available to help out anytime.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Well looks like I got my cooking crew Duke.
Ducktracker and Northernfisherman and lil mac( he doesn't know yet) will make an excellent crew to fry up all those fine catfish Shadslinger has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm in guys & the wife said she will help also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My kids are all grown and gone, I can make it this year. I can probably help come up with some fresh fish if we need them. Be great to meet some more of the 2 cool crew.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys!! We're in this year! 15th and 22nd are both open for us.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I think that I should be able to make it. Let me know. I think I could help in any way needed just let me know, I love the event and look forward to it.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in, want to put a name to face, will bring my little Emory so make sure there are french fries! Always wanted to make this and want to try making the beach meet up also this year. Lots of good people on this site.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

So is it gonna be April the 22nd ready to mark my calendar???


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yes, let's make it official--April 22nd at my house. Haven't heard any objections to that date and Pet Spoon guaranteed that she and Danny will be here on that day!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Yes, let's make it official--April 22nd at my house. Haven't heard any objections to that date and Pet Spoon guaranteed that she and Danny will be here on that day!!!With a bunch of crappie !!!
> Fixed it for you Duke!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

What ? The 22nd is 'Earth Day' ! LOL just kidding, Lisa and I will be their as well we have been setting catfish aside for the occasion. Looking forward to it !


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whoa, hold up here, I need to just bring a little bit of cat fish because Pet Spoon is going to load us down with crappie?
Just let me know 
:walkingsm


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Just getting her and Danny here is one thing; bringing a large supply of crappie is a different story!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got the fish for the fish fry all covered, of course others will want to bring some as well, so I'll bring enough for 50 people, and others can pick up after that.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Any openings for food other than fish? We can supply a side, or another meat (maybe pulled pork?). Of course no one would turn down some two liters of Coke, right?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> Any openings for food other than fish? We can supply a side, or another meat (maybe pulled pork?). Of course no one would turn down some two liters of Coke, right?


That is Duke's call of course, but years back I asked him about other meat and he preferred to keep it a "fish fry".
All sorts of sides though! 

My guess is a list will be started soon on who brings what.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yes, I do prefer to keep it a "fish fry" and save the bar-b-que etc for another time. Trust me, there'll be plenty to eat. People always bring the usual sides, we always need French fries, hushpuppies. One thing we always need is 7-10 gallons of peanut oil since my fryer takes 7 gallons and we have a couple of smaller fryers going too.
We will start a new thread as we get closer and start a list of who is bringing what. Them main thing right now is to talk it up and save the date.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Better make that 15 gallons of oil Duke. Ducktracker is bringing a big fryer like yours. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

In that case, we probably won't need the smaller ones


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll bring oil for mine, hopefully I close drain valve before filling, lol


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*"Yes, I do prefer to keep it a "fish fry" and save the bar-b-que etc for another time." *

Quote the sheriff of Kickapoo Creek.

The 22nd of April, so save the date!
The best cat fish you will ever eat will be on the menu. 
These are deep water high fin blue cat fish. 
_Wild caught_,* free range*, as little stress as possible ?,... and trimmed to perfection after being filleted and washed in Whsalum's cat fish washing bucket.
It will melt in your mouth.

I feed my free range blue cat fish anything they can catch ;>) 
No red meat is my motto when it comes to trimming the fillets, and no fat shall pass the knife! 
Then they are rinsed in cold water until free of fat at home.
I then cut the bigger pieces into both nugget size and small relatively thin squares and doubled filleted or more on really thick fish.
Most of the fish were 10# to 17#.
No belly meat either, as big blues don't lend themselves to that cut of meat.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yum yum I'm already hungry!


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Mouth watering already. I will be there this year but I may need someone to carry me in!! This cabin remodel is rough work! Danny O and Pet Spoon can pick me up on the way!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> *"Yes, I do prefer to keep it a "fish fry" and save the bar-b-que etc for another time." *
> 
> Quote the sheriff of Kickapoo Creek.
> 
> ...


I so want to make this I'm marking it down. Plus I need a good tug on livingston asap! Guess I'll start getting the tub ready for a road trip and not eat for a while! :biggrin::spineyes::biggrin::wink:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would like to volunteer 5 gallons of peanut oil. When list gets started, put me down for that.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I would like to volunteer 5 gallons of peanut oil. When list gets started, put me down for that.


What no pies this year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Donald!!!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Just like the last two years; my wife and I would like to attend/help. 

I hesitated posting this, out of fear I'm jinxing our chances again sad_smiles

We have plenty of time, I believe we can make it happen.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Duke, I can bring a few big bags of frozen french fries to bathe in oil. I'll keep an eye out for that list!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Molly's always good for some 3-cheese mac-n-cheese and deviled eggs. She always gets return requests for those.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, and you can never have too many deviled eggs!!! Well your spouse may think you can.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> The 22nd of April, so save the date!
> The best cat fish you will ever eat will be on the menu.
> These are deep water high fin blue cat fish.
> _Wild caught_,... and trimmed to perfection after being filleted and washed in Whsalum's cat fish washing bucket.
> ...


If I catch fish I just catch and release; honestly my back is such I can't stand up at a cleaning table very long. BUT, I have watched Loy clean blues, and the above is exactly how he did it. He also pointed out to me the handy small hole in the cleaning table that he places a pectoral fin into while he fillets. That hole allows him to position the cat correctly and tends to keep it in place.


----------

